# Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado



## Danno210 (Oct 9, 2005)

I just bought my first 'rado last weekend,







a '90 G60. It's got a brake problem. Brake pedal is stiff as a rock and only the front brakes work.
Before buying, the owner told me he'd had it diagnosed by VW years before [he gave me all receipts, and it's in there] and they determined that the hydraulic pump for the ABS system was bad. The car was 4 y/o at the time. He never had it replaced [dealer quoted $472 for a new pump then in '94; it's now about a thousand north of that price at the dealership for the part] and just lived with it until this time.
*I'm a Corrado newbie*, and I'm not sure if this is a common problem on the car but I'm finding little about it anywhere online.
What I'm wondering is...how difficult is it to uninstall the ABS system and revert the car to ordinary power brakes? 
*OR* 
Does anyone out there have the insight on repairing this system? eg: if the pump's been bad this long, will the ABS module under the brake booster also be bad?, that kind of stuff.
I don't wanna drive my new toy with only front brakes to stop me, nor do I want my right leg to be the size of Arnold Schwarzenegger's back in the 80s just from trying to stop my car.
Thanks


----------



## Danno210 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (GTImanDan)*

Bumpity


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (GTImanDan)*

ever get this fixed?
if the controller is under the pump, it has a newer style unit which usually doesnt have so many problems....


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (OhioBenz)*

A '90 does NOT have the controller under the pump. The controller for a '90 is under the dash behind the driver side kick panel. 
Somewhere around here, I saw somone doing a Mk4 ABS upgrade on a Corrado recently, that had the controller under the ABS pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the fix for the OP, you can get a used ABS pump off the classifieds, spend $1400 at the dealer, do the ABS delete, or chart your own new path. 
I'd start with a used pump and work from there. You can get the entire ABS guts from folks parting Corrados for under $100. The typical problem is the pressure accumulator. Narrow your search to the G60 units and skip the ABS/EDL units from the VR6 unless you know for certain that they both used the same pump. 


_Modified by where_2 at 7:45 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (where_2)*

i've taken 2 pump motors apart now only to find them totally filled with corrosion & junk. Everything else on the unit appeared fine - just a bad pump motor. Somehow water gets into them - see no other reason for the crap I found...


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (OhioBenz)*

I'll have to yank one from the junkyard and disassemble it. Should be a fun exercise to see if they fill with water in Florida, home of Humidity and Rain 24/7.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_I'll have to yank one from the junkyard and disassemble it. Should be a fun exercise to see if they fill with water in Florida, home of Humidity and Rain 24/7. 

2 screws to remove the pump motor
remove the plastic vent piece on the mounting end
bend up the 2 tabs bent down-like dipped into the slots - takes time so u dont break the aluminum nose piece!!
tap the aluminum nose piece around the outside then tap it on the back to drive it off
make sure the shaft stays in the motor or it will come out of the brush holder...
they have magnets that are bonded to the outer shell - so dont squeeze it in a vise or beat on the outside!!
i havent pulled the back cap off yet - thats what the brush holders are mounted on...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (GTImanDan)*

Is there any more information on upgrading to a later model self-contained version? I saw the thread on Corrado Club of Canada's site about a B4 Passat's system being used, but it still has some bugs.
I would feel better upgrading to a newer system than tracing problems in an 18yr old car.
It'd be going in here


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (thetwodubheads)*

now i have a good running pump that wont shut off.
Not sure if there is a specific bleeding procedure for the ABS unit itself if/when it has been disassembled or removed?


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (OhioBenz)*

I have to bump this thread.........
Running into a similar major issue......








I cant bleed my brakes without a proper functioning ABS Pump or so they say......dealer wants 1200 for a new pump, hahahaha
Now my brake peddle feels like it has a brick underneath it and I dont know what to do.....I started off with a leaky line off the overflow tank and they claim the pump went bad when the leak happened, causing the pump to constantly be going and burning it out.....

Is there a way to disable the ABS (would rather not have it them spend the insane amount replacing it) or is there some sort of ABS pump from another vw that can be used........

ANY info would be HUGE......and if you have a ABS pump for a Rado please send me a PM!!!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Dead ABS Pump in '90 Corrado (CTCORRADOKID)*

Anybody???

If thats a tough one to figure, how about if the abs pump off a vr6 would fit onto a 90 g60???

Some say it would work and some say it wont......anyone actually tried???


----------



## -roman (Jul 10, 2009)

dead post, but I ran into that same problem after replacing the pump motor ( just runs and runs, and never stops) I've tried everything to bleed it with no luck. I have 2 abs units both with the same problem of never building pressure...


----------



## TimMiller117 (Aug 15, 2019)

There are lots of ABS scanner here https://obdsolaris.com/abs-code-reader/ that can help you to diagnose what your problem is. Le'ts check and find the bets solution.


----------

